# Chicks dieing



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

Please help my chicks have watery eyes puffed up eyes and they are sneezing and they make a crackley noise please tell me what's ring with them


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What are their poops like? Color, consistency? Are they lethargic/tired acting? How is their eating & drinking? How old are they? Just some focused questions to help everyone zero in on what can be wrong.


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

The is sometimes reset sort of colouer yes they lay down all day the 4 -5 weeks old they eat drink ok


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

If you bought them from a hatchery I would call the hatchery, they may have had an issue in house, but they will know a LOT about health issues of young chicks.


----------



## DansChickens (Sep 14, 2012)

That suck my peeps come the 25th


----------



## GottaLuvTurkens (Jan 10, 2013)

Hope your chickens get better


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It sounds like a respiratory infection, and they need an antibiotic. Tylan is water soluble, and available at tractor supply. Get them on it soon!! If they are with other chickens, separate them now!


----------



## toybarons (Nov 14, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> It sounds like a respiratory infection, and they need an antibiotic. Tylan is water soluble, and available at tractor supply. Get them on it soon!! If they are with other chickens, separate them now!


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

fuzziebutt said:


> It sounds like a respiratory infection, and they need an antibiotic. Tylan is water soluble, and available at tractor supply. Get them on it soon!! If they are with other chickens, separate them now!


Ditto^^^ Good luck!!!!


----------

